# Beispiel für sicheres DBUsername/DBPassword handling



## Brainiac (28. Aug 2011)

Hi,

bis jetzt hab ich immer einen DB user mit minimalsten Rechten angelegt, und die Infos dann im Java-File gespeichert. Das Vorgehen ist ja aber nicht so geschickt. Gibt es irgendwie ein kurzes knackiges Beispiel, wie ich sinvoll und sicher DB username und passwort speichern/handeln kann?


----------



## Gast2 (28. Aug 2011)

Sicher,

im Kopf - alles andere wird *NIE* funktionieren

hand, mogel


----------



## Brainiac (28. Aug 2011)

Mir ist klar das es keine 100%ige sicherheit gibt. Aber eventuell doch sinvollere als username/password als Plaintext im Java Code abzulegen, oder?


----------



## Gast2 (28. Aug 2011)

das *NIE* heist *NIE* und wird immer ein *NIE* bleiben


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Aug 2011)

Das ginge nur über Middleware, also einer Schicht zwischen Anwendung und Datenbank.
Diese Schicht, bspw. ein RMI-Server oder ein PHP-Script, müsste auf einem anderen, abgesicherten Rechner laufen.
Die Anwendung verbindet sich z.B. mit einem RMI-Server, und nur diesem sind die Zugangsdaten zur Datenbank bekannt. Anfragen an die Datenbank gehen über ein gemeinsames Protokoll über den RMI-Server und dieser gibt die Anfragen an die Datenbank und die Ergebnisse zurück.


----------

